# Eclipse Workspace



## karahead (1. Sep 2005)

Hi leute,

Weiß einer wie ich mein Eclipse Workspace zu einem FTP server  verbinden kann?
Entwickle mein Project mit einem anderen Entwickler und immer Upload und Download ist mühselig und aufwendig.

-danke


----------



## Roar (1. Sep 2005)

schonmal was von cvs gehört?


----------



## karahead (1. Sep 2005)

Ja aber da braucht man einen CVS server und was weiß nicht was. Uns steht nur Webspace per ftp zur verfügung.


----------



## Roar (1. Sep 2005)

ftp für swas ist jawohl quark. geht doch zu sourceforge o.Ä. :S


----------



## karahead (1. Sep 2005)

kannst du mir ein paar infos über cvs sourceforge geben?
So frei haus aus dem Kopf.

Z.B. wie es funktioniert und so


----------



## Roar (1. Sep 2005)

hä?
oder du schaust mal hier: www.javaforge.com da haste sogar subversion


----------



## Bleiglanz (2. Sep 2005)

a) es gibt ein fertiges plugin für ftp (sogar von eclipse.org), überhaupt kein prob

b) besser natürlich eine Versionskontrollsystem wie CVS oder Subversion


----------



## karahead (2. Sep 2005)

Danke Leute.


----------



## karahead (2. Sep 2005)

@Bleiglanz: kannst du mir bitte die URL zu dem Plugin geben?


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Sep 2005)

http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/index.php

ganz unten heisst das ding:


> These drops contain the FTP and WebDAV target management support plug-ins. You can combine this with the Platform Runtime Binary or Eclipse SDK. Includes both source code and binary.
> 
> eclipse-FTP-WebDAV-3.1.zip


----------



## karahead (3. Sep 2005)

Danke Danke.


----------

